# TV jumps before settling down



## mrdibs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi; Can anyone help my friend, who does not have a computer? His TV, on turnon, jumps around for a few minutes before settleing down. Can anyone give me a reason, so I can help my friend? I am a retired electrical engineer. Your help appreciated. mr. dibs.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

what do you mean by "jumps" does the screen scroll vertically ?


----------



## mrdibs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Thanks for asking that question. My friend says that when he turns on his set, and if the channal, all cable, has a picture, the picture is very fuzzy, and shows up the digital breaking up of the picture. There is a slight moving up and down, but mostly the blurring mentioned above. It takes about 3-4 minutes before SOME channals are back to normal. While it is not working, the channel will go blank, both picture and sound, and then come back to blurriness, and eventually to a good picture. So you can see some channals come back to normal, and other channals take much longer. Any other questions you have? Appreciate you're trying to help. Thanks. mr. dibs


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If it were only one channel distorting it would be coming from the station but since its affecting ALL channels, the symptoms you are describing has all the makings of a loose coaxial connection to the converter or T.V. The problem can also stem from cables being close to heat sources like base boards drying out cables that make them brittle and EMF from other devices that are in close proximity to the cables. Other factors such as unsuspecting pets and rodents have a nasty habit of chewing on cables when no one is looking causing havoc with signal reception. Look at the cables and their connections make sure they are in the right ports and fittings are nice and tight. If devices such as Xboxes', playstaions are connected to the t.v disconnect them and and run a straight cable to the set and see if it has any effect. If the picture is still distorted wiggle the connections in the back and see if the picture jumps to a clear signal. Finally, look at your converter see if there is a way to access the information on its signal strength and frequency, but this will depend mostly on the cable company's access to the device's firmware.



post back your findings.


----------

